# Laptop crashed, not booting flashing caps lock



## Sconnie100 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, last nigh I was on my laptop compaq presario cq56, and it froze and crashed the screen and mouse wouldn't move, I turned it off by the power button then rebooted it, except it didnt boot, the f12 light comes on and the light on the power button, also the caps lock flashes twice waits 4 secs and flashes twice asinine consecutivly, the battery plug turns orange when plugged in, and I hear the fan come on briefly, the screen stays blank an doesn't seem to boot. I have tried taking the battery out and hard resetting. Can anyone help with what's happened or how I can resolve this? Thanks

It is also a new laptop which I have had only since Xmas, it sometimes gets hot underneath but when it crashed it hadn't been on long, it also did this once before but came back on after 5 mins but this time it isn't


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this laptop still covered under warranty? If so contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Sconnie100 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm
Not sure as it was a gift I'll have to ask

Also the beeps u posted it just flashes twice waits a few seconds flashes twice again and keeps goin like that without stopping, it did it Once before but came bak on

Anyone else have any ideas why this happened? Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Sconnie100,

I am sorry, but there are many things that can cause a situation like this and it will require troubleshooting and disassembly of the laptop to pinpoint it.

You will have to inquire about the Warranty, and if it is covered, that is the route to go.


----------



## Newtechlearner (Sep 3, 2010)

Try removing the ram sticks and reseat them. Let us know


----------



## Sconnie100 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll look online to see how I do that


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Is your computer under warranty?


----------



## Sconnie100 (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure I'll check today after work


----------



## Samiexx (Jul 18, 2011)

_Hii, Just wondering did you ever find a fix for this? I have *EXACTLY* the same laptop with exactly the same problem!xx_ :sad:


----------

